# Black Magic Deatil Ferrari 355 F1 Enhancement plus detail



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all,another long wirte up for you ,Ferrari 355 F1 in for an enhancement plus detail.This car has only 40,000 miles and 2 owners the first being the director of Ferrari UK for his wife and the present owner who works with a previous customer of mine.
A free demo was carried out for the owner so he could decide what level of correction he wanted ,an enhancement plus detail (2 stage) was what he decided on

on with the detail

car on arrival










































arches and tyres cleaned with Maxolen Clean All


















wheels cleaned with Maxolen wheel cleaner and brushes


























foamed with CG no touch foam


























badges,grills,tight areas,door checks ect cleand with Maxolen Clean All and a soft brush


































































































and not forgetting to flip up the lights for cleaning


























washed 2 bucket method with Maxolen Auto shampoo


















Maxolen tar remover used to remove tar spots from paint and wheels


















now thw engine was not part of the detail but i could not help myself from giving it a clean,with Maxolen Clean All and a brush


























rinse on low pressure










taken in for clay










thickness reading taken all over car


































removal rates taken


















some before and after shots,now this was a 2 stage detail but an extra stage of cutting was making all the differance so a 3rd stage was carried out for free ,this car deserves to be all it can be :thumb:

before


















after


















before










after










before










after










before


















after


















before


















after


















a few random afters











































































































































































































random before LSP shots


















































tail pipes polished


































engine dressed with Maxolen dressing


























1st coat of Raceglaze 55


































wheels sealed with Blackfire all metal sealant










all glass cleaned with Maxolen glass cleaner










glass sealed with Max Protect glass coat pro










tyres dressed and plastics with Wolfs black out










2nd coat of Raceglaze 55










taking care of the finer details


































finished shots



















































































































































































































































a very dull day


















































































































got a couple of shots as it was being collected










































































thanks for reading another long write up from BMD hope you all like

all comments welcome

regards stevie :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:wave:

Excellent write up!
Certainly looked stunning in the flesh as well!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work stevie :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats stunning work Stevie - it looks dripping wet!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely work on the last pretty Ferrari. 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Cracking car.

Top work there to boot.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW...stunning work and an awsome car! win win situation here.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

brilliant turn around but the best bit was (_ this was a 2 stage detail but an extra stage of cutting was making all the difference so a 3rd stage was carried out for free ,this car deserves to be all it can be_). Outstanding work ethic.:thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work matey, looks incredible!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

jezzzzzz that paint looks soooooooooooo wet. Stunning work


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunning work there :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks guys for all the kind comments,it was a real pleasure to work on such a nice car


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work, top car excellent product choices :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That is one BIG engine!! :lol:

Great work and excellent photos. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I used to love polishing these, last of the hand painted Ferrari's IIRC (hence the thicker than usual readings) - lovely looking car the 355. Good work on the car, nice correction and finish


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic work:thumb:
The Ferrari looks now really glossy:argie: lovely


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking work with so wet finish !


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks stunning, very nice finish :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

beautiful detail and lovely colour, nice workshop you have to!, raceglaze is such a stunning wax at a bargain price, crackin job:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

awesome finish ! are they the costco m/f's your using ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> awesome finish ! are they the costco m/f's your using ?


yes costco mf's


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a great finish and a top write up, customer must have been well chuffed.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Got some high paint readings! Top work!:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunning. 

How many hours Stevie ??


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

I spent around 45-50 hours ,i was in no rush as I wanted take my time and enjoy the detail.

stevie


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

great work mate - cars like a different colour in the end - was well worth it i bet for the customer !


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, one I keep coming back to every now n again.

After polishing it just looked sooo wet and glossy 

:thumb:


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

Not a big fan of the colour but that does look stunning


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

That must of been a pleasure to work on. Lovely results


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Great work and lovely car. Must have been one of those jobs that makes the whole thing worthwhile!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing job, amazing car


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Lovely work there. I love Ferrari's!!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's nice


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

A 355 is a dream car. Before and after pictures highlight the beauty of the car and the detailer's skill. First class skills.


----------

